# 1906: Warren's 'White' Great Grandfather Shot Indian



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Bad week to be a liberal.

*Cherokee genealogist Twila Barnes has discovered an August 17, 1906 article from the Muskogee (Oklahama) Times Democrat which states that John H. Crawford, the great-grandfather Elizabeth Warren claims was part Cherokee, shot and probably mortally wounded an Indian who had attacked his son. *

The 1906 article, which can be seen here, clearly states that Crawford is white. As Barnes describes it:
Elizabeth Warren is the granddaughter of Hannie Crawford, daughter of John H. Crawford. Warren says the Crawfords were Cherokee.
According to the _Boston Globe_,
"Rosco Crawford, Hannie Crawford's brother, told (his granddaughter) that as a young boy living in the Creek Nation of Indian Territory, the Indians were "pretty mean." Once, when a Creek was hitting Crawford's younger brother, their father shot and wounded the Indian, according to her biography, on file at California State University at Fullerton."​The story Hannie's brother, Rosco, told his granddaughter is true.​William Jacobson at Legal Insurrection elaborates: "This clipping also helps further debunk the elopement story, as Warren's mother's family was identified as white even in the local paper."
John H. Crawford was the grandfather of Ms. Warren's mother, Paula Reed Herring. Her mother, Bethania ("Hannie") Crawford Reed, was John H. Crawford's daughter and Rosco Crawford's sister. It is Bethania ("Hannie") Crawford Reed in the famous "high cheekbone" family photograph so frequently mentioned by Ms. Warren as evidence of her Cherokee heritage.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...er-Who-She-Claims-Was-Cherokee-Shot-an-Indian


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Must have been a buddy of Gen Sheridan ("the only good indian is a dead indian")*

*No threat inferred or intended-just going for the cheap laugh..


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Could this make him a blood brother if he got blood on him from the indian?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Why is this fraud even still in contention in the polls?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Why is this fraud even still in contention in the polls?


(D)


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

niteowl1970 said:


> (D)


Sad, but true.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> Sad, but true.


A Democrat in this state could announce that he's a serial killer and will continue to kill even after he's elected and he'll still win.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is her new campaign flag.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

The (D) party official drink.


----------

